# A crummy veiw



## northmanlogging (Apr 21, 2013)

yep the _inside of a crummy_ heres mine. Disgusting I know but I'm also sure there is worse out there


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 21, 2013)

880 running shotgun?


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2013)

We need smellavision, or maybe we don't? Yuckers.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 21, 2013)

461 and an 046, but that was in my hand when I took the pic, back of the truck was full of brush, no place for saws to ride but the front seat... I did crack a window you know so they could breath, and bark at people while I was at the gas station...


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2013)

hammerlogging said:


> 880 running shotgun?



461 I think. That's about an average crummy.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2013)

No duct tape patches on the seats?


----------



## slowp (Apr 21, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> 461 and an 046, but that was in my hand when I took the pic, back of the truck was full of brush, no place for saws to ride but the front seat... I did crack a window you know so they could breath, and bark at people while I was at the gas station...



Do you stop and let them out every few hours? Hope they don't drool too much or put nose prints on the window.

I'm not seeing coffee cup rings on the dash so you must use coasters. Some doilies might work as well.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 21, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> 461 and an 046, but that was in my hand when I took the pic, back of the truck was full of brush, no place for saws to ride but the front seat... I did crack a window you know so they could breath, and bark at people while I was at the gas station...



Does nobody see how that looks like just one long bodied powerhead?


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 21, 2013)

slowp said:


> Do you stop and let them out every few hours? Hope they don't drool too much or put nose prints on the window.
> 
> I'm not seeing coffee cup rings on the dash so you must use coasters. Some doilies might work as well.



It was a short drive but they got to go walkies when we got there.

The coffee is sort of everywhere, so rings look more like texture...

Hammer the picture is expanded a bit so it isn't so tiny, could explain the confusion...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 22, 2013)

A lot of the cutters around here take the back seats out of the 4 door pu's ,the backseat area looks a lot like that


----------



## imagineero (Apr 22, 2013)

That 'aint not too bad at all. Here's my old truck from last year, just after I cleaned it up. Saws ride in the back. 'course we drive on the other side of the road, with the driver sitting in the proper position.


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2013)

imagineero said:


> That 'aint not too bad at all. Here's my old truck from last year, just after I cleaned it up. Saws ride in the back. 'course we drive on the other side of the road, with the driver sitting in the proper position.



That looks more normal. I've accepted rides back up the hill or down in the rigging crew crummie and they had to keep it a bit less cluttered so everybody could fit in, but the seats had the springs coming through and there was the smell, which was a mix of chew, diesel and persperation.

My FS truck had a bare of paint spot where I climbed in with calks on. The pedals get messed up too.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 22, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> yep the _inside of a crummy_ heres mine. Disgusting I know but I'm also sure there is worse out there



Why not ditch that cover and roll your chain off and wrap it around the handle bar? I learned that from an old timer and think it is one of the cooler tricks.


----------



## roberte (Apr 22, 2013)

I cant say mine is any better or worse, but i do visit the slash pile a couple times a week


----------



## roberte (Apr 22, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No duct tape patches on the seats?



there will be shortly


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 22, 2013)

roberte said:


> there will be shortly



I used to jump in with a wrench or file. Bad things would happen.


----------



## jrcat (Apr 22, 2013)

slowp said:


> We need smellavision, or maybe we don't? Yuckers.:msp_ohmy:



Hey he has the little green tree air freshener ......its all good lol


----------



## roberte (Apr 22, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Hey he has the little green tree air freshener ......its all good lol



and whats left of last tuesdays lunch is under the silver tin hat


----------



## jrcat (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been very very careful this past week ..... I have had a rent-a-wreck .. so I put down some carpet on the back floor (its a 4 door) to put my saws and junk on and a piece in the bed ( had to change cable on the winch and carry fuel cans) . The rent-a-wreck is a 2013 chevy silverado lol


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 24, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> yep the _inside of a crummy_ heres mine. Disgusting I know but I'm also sure there is worse out there



Looks like a brick nose Ford, 87-91 vintage.:msp_thumbup: Diesel?


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 24, 2013)

That's not creepy... yeah its a 90 and a diesel...


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 24, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> That's not creepy... yeah its a 90 and a diesel...



Naah, I have a '91 crew cab 4x4 IDI with a 5 speed. It's a rescued crummy from C F Laughlin Logging Co, Yamhill, Oregon. My kids help to maintain the crummy status on the interoir. Oilburners.net has about the largest pit of knowledge I have seen on these trucks, great group of down to earth guys, and gals for that matter. Its a great source of knowledge if you need any info. Good luck with your rig, I wouldn't trade mine for a brand new one.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 11, 2013)

*a view from the crummy*

This guy loved his jake brakes... its a cruddy picture, and yes I was driving...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity (May 11, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 11, 2013)

the end of the day.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 19, 2013)

nothing like following a load out and and knowing that it will be all profit...


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 9, 2013)

*hijacked!!!*

Totally defiled the wifey's volvo for a trip upcounty last friday... it gets better mileage and I was only planning on dumping a few ceders... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## roberte (Jul 9, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Totally defiled the wifey's volvo for a trip upcounty last friday... it gets better mileage and I was only planning on dumping a few ceders... :msp_biggrin:



It's ok, the saw had a bar guard...


----------

